# American Eagle canoes



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw an American Eagle 15' canoe yesterday. I had never seen one before. I was impressed with the workmanship. I am planning to visit the factory in Cocoa Beach Fl.
I like the 16' flats model.
Does any one out there have any experience or comments about these canoes. I was wondering if they are as stable as a Gheenoe?
Thanks
HabanaJoe


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the 15' double ender, great canoe, very stable, I can stand and pole all day. 
I've rigged mine with a trolling motor, its a fishing machine.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I will be looking at the 16 flats model. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine is 12 years old, they didn't make the flats model back then. I would love one of those.

I just about finished on a re-rig of mine, once it is all done I will likely post a thread on it up here. I know it's not technically a skiff, but is is micro.

I gave mine to my father-in-law several years ago, when I got a Bell Backwater, he gave it back to me this last summer, in pretty bad shape, so I set to work turning it into a nano-skiff.

Built a trolling bracket, wired it with lighting bilge pump, fish finder etc.

The only down side to these canoes is they are tough to paddle solo, but with a push pole they are great.

I got the Cabelas push pole, 12' kept it in two sections by adding a clip and ferrule so i can break it down and store it easier when not in use on the canoe.

I have a 55lb Riptide on the canoe, it will push me at 4mph, and I can fish out of all day with one battery charge, farthest amount I have covered so far is 8 miles and the battery was still going strong.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the 14 ft square stern. Actually trying to sell it at the moment to help fund my shadowcast which is on order. They make awsome canoes. As mentioned you can stand and pole all day without any issues.

The 14 ft is not as stable as a gheenoe, having said that it's still very stable. It's also half the weight of a gheenoe which makes carrying it a lot easier.


----------



## BRUCE_G (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the American Eagle flats package and its a sick little canoe. Its easy to car top, stabile enough to paddle/pole while standing and its outboard friendly. Its not the best platform for 2 guys. Its doable but I just feel better alone. I used a 6 hp merc and it was too heavy. Im thinking a 3 or 4 will do the trick. Maybe with a longer tiller exstension the 6 will work. I think with me(185lb) and the 6 hp in the back it rides too low. If I can sit in the center it might bring the front down. I have a bunch of pictures but I dont know how to post them. When I hit insert image this shows up?







I bought mine sight unseen and couldnt find much info so if Ill be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## seabound (Nov 12, 2012)

I am looking at a 15 or 16 foot Eagle today. I need something i can take a couple of my kids with on the flats. I would like to be able to stand up while they are in the boat too. Will this work, you think? I have looked at the stabilizers. i would consider adding them if necessary. Give me the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

As long as the kids can sit still for a while you will be fine standing up. It may take a few to get your legs but you can't beat those boats. I am going down to have them build me a new one Thursday. It will be my 5th.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at the for sale section, there is one in there.


----------

